# fluval Spec III lighting options



## 0xDEADBEEF (Aug 22, 2014)

I'd go for the StingRAY but Mr. Aqua does look very slick ;-)
And also look at Fluval Nano Aqua Life LED


----------



## Alexp08 (Oct 14, 2014)

I was afriad the finnex would not put out enough light, but this is my first nano. I do like the mr.aqua cause it seems to produce a nice light spectrum. But there aren't many reviews on it. 
And i never saw that fluval light. I like but would it be too much light for a low tech?


----------



## BMueller777 (Feb 5, 2008)

I have the StingRay on my 2.5g. It's pretty nice, growing plants well so far (brand new tank) new sprouts on everything, only dosing excel daily. Bright light, brings out color nicely, runs at a normal temp. I have it clipped on to the glass, the included plastic screw to secure it is pretty strong. Worth buying I think


----------



## MoreyFan (Jul 3, 2014)

Why not just the 10" Fugeray? Not a clip light so it will be closer and cleaner looking.

The hood on the StingRay is 9.5 inches, and you also have the clip taking away length. You will have significant hang over the front. Remember the actual space of a Spec III is less than 8 inches.


----------



## Alexp08 (Oct 14, 2014)

That is a option, but i wasnt sure about that because i would have to remove the lid and that would result in a high rate of evaporation.

Bump: But either way im open to all suggestions to get the best light for my set up.


----------



## knm<>< (Mar 18, 2010)

I have a 12" stingray on a 7.5 gallon and it's growing a variety of plants including ludwigia. I would think the 10" version would be fine for the spec III.


----------



## GreenNinja (Oct 30, 2014)

Since we're on the subject of Spec lights. Can anyone tell me the specifications on the transformer box for the light? My used tank came with the light, but no transformer box. I can't find a single post or picture on the net that tells me the volts/amps for a replacement.


----------



## Alexp08 (Oct 14, 2014)

I feel like you should start a different thread or contact fluval yourself


----------



## MoreyFan (Jul 3, 2014)

Alexp08 said:


> That is a option, but i wasnt sure about that because i would have to remove the lid and that would result in a high rate of evaporation.
> 
> Bump: But either way im open to all suggestions to get the best light for my set up.


You don't have to remove the lid you can just set it on top. You can trim the lid to clamp it to the glass or just forget the clamps.

Bump:


GreenNinja said:


> Since we're on the subject of Spec lights. Can anyone tell me the specifications on the transformer box for the light? My used tank came with the light, but no transformer box. I can't find a single post or picture on the net that tells me the volts/amps for a replacement.


Output: 5V 500mA

I was thinking it was stronger than that. Probably less than 2 watts to the LEDs. Wow. I grew lilaeopsis for 4 months with that weakling.


----------



## RWaters (Nov 12, 2003)

I feel like you should try the Spec III light before you rule it out. Especially if you have nearby sunlight, you'll have enough light to grow certain plants.

Oops, I just saw the end of your post - "I want some nice plants, maybe something red, i would love to do a carpet ..." The stock light won't cut it for truly red or carpet plants. Here's a picture of my Spec III that was in an office building near windows facing east. No reds or carpet but it had some color.


----------



## Alexp08 (Oct 14, 2014)

I like that. but there are no windows in my office, which is where the tank is located. ive leaning towards the Fluval Mini Power Compact Lamp but i almost think that would be too much light as i dont want to inject co2 at this point


----------



## MoreyFan (Jul 3, 2014)

Just don't do a carpet and stick with the stock light using low light plants? I think the light will keep any low light plant green and healthy looking. It made my micro swords taller than they should be but this isn't some decision you need to make even within months of setting it up. This is the beauty of low tech tanks.


----------



## Alexp08 (Oct 14, 2014)

Well i currently have some temple narrow plants in it and they arent doing to great. So i was assuming the light wasnt adequate.


----------



## Alexp08 (Oct 14, 2014)

Correction. The temple narrows are dead. What are some really low light plants that will do well with the stock light?


----------



## end3r.P (Aug 31, 2015)

Resurrecting this dead thread because we're getting a Fluval Spec III for a betta. I'd like to grow a variety of tiny Bucephalandra (attached to hardscape) and Crypts including C. parva (in the substrate). Slow growth is fine, as long as they'll stay healthy. Will the stock light be enough for these plants, or do I need something a little stronger? I definitely don't want too much light and the attendant algae issues.


----------



## Daisy Mae (Jun 21, 2015)

Yes, your stock light should be fine. 

I have these growing well in the tank-
Weeping moss
Ludwigia (gets some red undersides halfway to top)
Java Fern
Anubias nana petite (fairly close to bottom of tank) -most comparable to *buces* for rlight equirement
Bacopa 'compact' 
Dwarf sag (slow but low and finally has a runner after 3 months lol)

Here's a photo showing how it looks overall, reply#8
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/100-low-tech-forum/945794-lets-see-some-pictures.html#post8466322


----------



## end3r.P (Aug 31, 2015)

Daisy Mae said:


> Yes, your stock light should be fine.
> 
> I have these growing well in the tank-
> Weeping moss
> ...


Nice tank! Okay, I'll stick with stock. I think I might try to do some sort of rock wall/pile in the back, with buce stuck all over it, and then crypts at the bottom (maybe just C. parva, maybe multiple species).


----------



## Daisy Mae (Jun 21, 2015)

That has the potential to look really good, I think. Have fun with it!


----------

